# Stringing the Fish



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

What do you guys use to string your fish after the fight?

I am currently using a bobby pin type stringer but I have had it open up on me.

I want something faster and more secure. I have used the cable with the metal spike years ago..may go back to that.

What are youfolks using?


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I use something similar to what you use, whatever the stringer is that they sell at MBT with the yellow rubberized handle. Never had it open up on me....but it hasn't held that many fish either...:doh


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The yellow or green coated handle stringers seem to be the best as far as ease of use and reliability. I have had one open, but it was likely my fault for getting in a rush. Some of the larger "safety pin" type stringers can be tough to open and close. 

I've had fish fight and cut themselves off of a cable type stringer, and they can be tougher to manage underwater with your hands full.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I use the saftey pin type that you describe, but mine has a slight bend on the tip to keep it from being pushed open without first pushing it another direction. Kind of hard to describe.


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah Brian,



I use the safety pin type too with the yellow coated handle on it. They are the best to me. I have used the cable with the spike on it too but didn't care for it much at least the one I had at the time. We sell both and even a long Stainless steel spike on a cable that it is probably 3 feet long.



I will show you another good spike you can make to when you stop by the shop. When are you going out again?



Andrew was whining about your big tanks the other day and having to lift them LOL cracked me up...



shoot me an email..


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I haven't used the cable/spike, just the big safety-pin type. I haven't had one open on me unexpectedly. I don't think I'd like the cable type... seems like just one more thing to get tangled on your gear.


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

we buy the ones at wal mart that you use for bank fishing for numerous reasons

1. cost a couple dollars

2. use a year or so toss it away

3. string up your catch through the eyes tie a knot on the first fish, take one wrap around your hand and if the unwanted vistor shows up and gets to aggressive drop your striinger and you lost a dollar or 2.

4. no moving parts, nothing attached to your body in case of a surpised visit

BA


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Dive Pros sells Stringers that are about 3' long with a stainless cable and quick release clip. They can be used for stringing fish and when you see a Flounder you can stick them also.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

I spend alot of time and money on getting to the fish, I am not going to see how cheap I can go on a stringer. Let me see you guys string a trigger fish with your cable and spike. Won't do that but once. Also if you ever "let" the shark just have your stringer...you are teaching him divers are diner bells. You <U>will</U> see him every time you get back on that wreck.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy spear it. I have strung dozens of triggerfish onto a pole stringer without incident. In fact I can string a trigger by sticking him off the pole spear and leave it stuck in the sand then pole spear another and another after I have about 15 stuck on the stringer run them onto the wire. Lets see you get 50 trigger onto one of those "Diaper Clips". Then shoot an Amberjack or large fish and pin him to the bottom with the stringer through his head so it's easy to remove him from the shaft. I'll take the spike and cable before the "Diaper Clips" any day. Just my opinionafter using them all.


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

We have the 3' stainless spikes too Tony and they are nice but big, I sometimes just stake one down and bring my fish to it and if I am in a big school shooting a lot in a small area it works great too.


----------

